# Still have problem with p5-* ports



## Peter2121 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably I missed something but I still cannot deal with p5-* ports problem (already discussed in maillist).

Trying to install devel/p5-Locale-gettext port, I get the error message:

```
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext# make install
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4
===>  p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>  p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext already installed
===>  Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/Locale/gettext.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
```
I deleted /usr/ports and reinstalled it using `portsnap fetch extract` - the same problem.
I reinstalled PERL with `portmaster -r perl` - still the same problem.

The results of `perl -V` are:

```
# perl -V
Summary of my perl5 (revision 5 version 16 subversion 3) configuration:
 
  Platform:
  osname=freebsd, osvers=10.1-release-p8, archname=amd64-freebsd-thread-multi
  uname='freebsd pcbsd-5261 10.1-release-p8 freebsd 10.1-release-p8 #0: thu nov 13 13:17:05 utc 2014 root@amd64-builder.pcbsd.org:usrobjusrsrcsysgeneric amd64 '
  config_args='-sde -Dprefix=/usr/local -Dlibperl=libperl.so.5.16.3 -Darchlib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach -Dprivlib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16 -Dman3dir=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/perl/man/man3 -Dman1dir=/usr/local/man/man1 -Dsitearch=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16 -Dsitelib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl -Dscriptdir=/usr/local/bin -Dsiteman3dir=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3 -Dsiteman1dir=/usr/local/man/man1 -Dotherlibdirs=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16:/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach -Ui_malloc -Ui_iconv -Uinstallusrbinperl -Dusenm=n -Dcc=cc -Duseshrplib -Dinc_version_list=none -Alddlflags=-L/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16/work/perl-5.16.3 -L/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE -lperl -Dshrpldflags=$(LDDLFLAGS:N-L/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16/work/perl-5.16.3:N-L/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE:N-Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE:N-lperl) -Wl,-soname,$(LIBPERL:R) -Doptimize=-O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -Ui_gdbm -Dusethreads=y -Dusemymalloc=n -Duse64bitint -Dusemultiplicity=y'
  hint=recommended, useposix=true, d_sigaction=define
  useithreads=define, usemultiplicity=define
  useperlio=define, d_sfio=undef, uselargefiles=define, usesocks=undef
  use64bitint=define, use64bitall=define, uselongdouble=undef
  usemymalloc=n, bincompat5005=undef
  Compiler:
  cc='cc', ccflags ='-DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include',
  optimize='-O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing',
  cppflags='-DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include'
  ccversion='', gccversion='4.2.1 Compatible FreeBSD Clang 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032)', gccosandvers=''
  intsize=4, longsize=8, ptrsize=8, doublesize=8, byteorder=12345678
  d_longlong=define, longlongsize=8, d_longdbl=define, longdblsize=16
  ivtype='long', ivsize=8, nvtype='double', nvsize=8, Off_t='off_t', lseeksize=8
  alignbytes=8, prototype=define
  Linker and Libraries:
  ld='cc', ldflags ='-pthread -Wl,-E  -fstack-protector -L/usr/local/lib'
  libpth=/usr/lib /usr/local/lib
  libs=-lgdbm -lm -lcrypt -lutil
  perllibs=-lm -lcrypt -lutil
  libc=, so=so, useshrplib=true, libperl=libperl.so.5.16.3
  gnulibc_version=''
  Dynamic Linking:
  dlsrc=dl_dlopen.xs, dlext=so, d_dlsymun=undef, ccdlflags='  -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE'
  cccdlflags='-DPIC -fPIC', lddlflags='-shared  -L/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16/work/perl-5.16.3 -L/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE -lperl -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector'


Characteristics of this binary (from libperl):
  Compile-time options: HAS_TIMES MULTIPLICITY PERLIO_LAYERS
  PERL_DONT_CREATE_GVSV PERL_IMPLICIT_CONTEXT
  PERL_MALLOC_WRAP PERL_PRESERVE_IVUV USE_64_BIT_ALL
  USE_64_BIT_INT USE_ITHREADS USE_LARGE_FILES
  USE_LOCALE USE_LOCALE_COLLATE USE_LOCALE_CTYPE
  USE_LOCALE_NUMERIC USE_PERLIO USE_PERL_ATOF
  USE_REENTRANT_API
  Built under freebsd
  Compiled at Jan  2 2015 16:27:34
  @INC:
  /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16
  /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl
  /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach
  /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16
  /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16
  /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach
```
Please, help.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 2, 2015)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives Thread 7290 is applicable and your question is most likely best asked at the PC-BSD forums.

However, consider that the default Perl is 5.18 on FreeBSD now and there may be an unforeseen issue with 5.16.  Since you are on PC-BSD and using 5.16, you must be using the Release packages from November and not edge packages that use Perl 5.18.  You're mixing and matching packages and ports from a couple months apart so your best option may be to change to the edge package set and upgrade so you are on Perl 5.18 and try to install again afterwards.


----------



## Peter2121 (Jan 2, 2015)

*junovitch*,
Thank you for the explanation.
It is almost unusable to ask such question in PCBSD forum as the majority of users are using binary packages.
I consider that the advantage of PCBSD is that it's really close to FreeBSD classic (not so far as FreeNAS or NAS4Free) and the approaches are pretty the same in both OS.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 3, 2015)

On FreeBSD recent version is `Perl-5.18`, could this caused the problem?
(Oh sorry, I have overlooked, that junovitch had it already mentioned).


----------

